# FM3-Change of address experience at INM



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. Just thought I'd share our experience notifying Immigration of our address for our FM3s. We received our FM3s in the US before we moved here on APRIL 30th (yes, one day before all the new rules at immigration). Since we received our FM3s in the states, we were told to go to immigration (in our case in Playa del Carmen) to register our home address here in Mexico. 

It took us 7 trips to immigration but we finally received back our FM3s this week with the address typed in and stamped. Here's how the process worked for us:

First trip- Went to Immigration with paperwork (bills in our name, passports, FM3s,etc) and we're told we needed to go online to fill out a document. We were given the web site address for this (which was actually wrong but we figured out the correct address). 

Second trip- Went back with paperwork and the form filled out. Submitted everything to Immigration officer who said everything was in order. We were given a Tramite # and told to check the web site to see when it was time to come back in---they said within a week. 

Third trip-- Two weeks after the last visit, still no change on our status on the Web site so we stopped by Immigration and the information officer said it really takes four weeks.

Fourth trip- Went back to Immigration after a month and asked for status and the information guy thought it was strange that we didn't get our FM3s back yet. He had us talk to an officer who told us we needed a CURP (wish were knew earlier). Went to the local municipal officer with a copy of our FM3s---the woman briefly glanced at it, printed out a CURP for each of us , we paid 20 pesos and left--the most efficient process I had ever experienced.

Fifth Trip to Immigration- Went back with out CURPS...met with another officer who put all of our information into a computer. She said the new systems (all online) is supposed to be easier but she doesn't find it easier yet. I think it's all still a learning process for folks. She told us our address would be typed into the FM3s and we would have them back on Tuesday (this was Friday). 

Sixth trip- Went back the following Friday to pick up our FM3s. Signed all the paperwork saying we were done and then the immigration officer realized that the address wasn't typed into the document because the woman who types was on vacation. Come back next week.

Seventh trip- Back to immigration and received our FM3s back. The officer was super nice, told us that when we renew in March our current FM3 book will be replaced with a card and that we can fill out information online before we go to Immigration to speed up the process. He believes it actually will be better for everyone in the long run.

I am hearing conflicting reports on whether you can get FM3s in the US anymore--the Consulate in Raleigh still has all of the forms on their Web site but who knows--- so this whole address notification may never be an issue for anyone but wanted to share the experience.

It does appear that everyone will need a CURP now but again..that was the most efficient process we have experienced. 

While it took a while for a simple address update in our books, I am glad we did it on our own--without attorneys. It helped us learn the system and meet the people at Immigration. Our Spanish is not very good but we were able to get by and I think folks appreciated our attempts. Plus-we saved money! You definitely need patience...and a smile on your face.

Cheers!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting, we live most of the time in Mineral de Pozos, Estado Guanajuato but still keep a place in north Raleigh. I've gotten very mixed responses on basically every question that I have ever asked the consulate in Raleigh. They are very friendly but not sure I would use any info I received there without checking.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It has always been a 'crap shoot' to depend upon a consulate for information. No two of them will have the same answer, and you must use the one nearest your US or Canadian residence.
If all goes according to plan, all INM procedures must start online. Then, you present the documents on one visit and pick up the new credentials on the second visit. In our case, it only took four days. So, much depends upon how well the applicant has read the new procedures, or had a Spanish speaking helper; and also upon how well the individual INM agents have accommodated to the new system. Yes, we must all have a CURP now. That can also be obtained and printed out online from a government website. Ask about it at your local 'registro publico'.


----------

